
Oracle Cloud Free Tier - bprasanna
https://www.oracle.com/cloud/free/?source=:ow:o:p:nav:0916BCButton&intcmp=:ow:o:p:nav:0916BCButton
======
znpy
Remember kids: Oracle doesn't have customers, only hostages!

